# Aftermarket light kits



## chad5.0 (Dec 16, 2009)

It is time to replace the original lights on my old Unimount MVP. There appears to be quite a few different aftermarket kits, looking for opinions on which ones to buy and/or stay away from.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

I keep generic light kits in stock. But I've been kicking around putting a set of the new Western lights on my unimount . Just gotta get the top bracket, and fab it up to work. Look at plow parts direct.com. or some of the site sponsors.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

The extra light from the new $$ lights can be nice, unless it's snowing.


----------



## Randall Ave (Oct 29, 2014)

SnoFarmer said:


> The extra light from the new $$ lights can be nice, unless it's snowing.


I'm getting older and blinder. I'll take all I can get.


----------



## 05ram (Jan 12, 2010)

Does anyone know how well it would work to replace the halogen bulbs in my MVP3 with LED H13's?


----------



## snowbelt_mi (Jan 5, 2017)

Hey I just came across this thread while browsing for info on my old Unimount MVP. It's probably a little late now, but I have to throw this out there....I put a set of Truck-Lite all-LED plow lights on my plow last year....because I just couldn't see with the old factory ones....and these things are amazing. Best plow lights I've ever seen, anywhere. Hi/lo and turn signals, all LED, and these things are bulletproof. I'm not sure I wouldn't put a set on a brand new plow...although I've never had the pleasure of owning such a plow. Only bad part (and some out there would probably call me silly) is that these lights probably cost more than my whole plow is worth. I dropped over $800 on the set...yes, really. But I tell you what, I can see!!!


----------

